# Suggestions for lesson topics



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

so I took the plunge and decided to start writing for the GC front page. questions of the day for everyone on the forum would be these: 

what haven't you learned that you'd like to learn about, and what would be of interest that everyone would want to know in general? 

I do have a lot of ideas I'm going to be writing about but more ideas would mean more material for the site. . . so suggest away


----------

